# Quad Critter Nation Question



## HowlsOfAngels (Apr 9, 2011)

I just joined GM, though I'm not yet comfortable enough with the communtiy to post (silly, I know). Well, I saw that several members have these giant quad CNs, they're two double units joined together at the sides but I can not figure out how they do it. 
Does anyone here have any ideas as to how it's done? Or have you joined two DCNs together?


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

basically, it's two double critter nations with the left side panels removed on one and the right on the other, and then tied together, so that the whole thing is open. 



Lauren_22 said:


> This is my double-double Critter Nation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HowlsOfAngels (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh cool, sounds simple enough.

How many rats do you keep in there? If a single can hold 6 than, that cage can hold 24 rats. Wow!


----------



## jadeangel (Jan 7, 2009)

this is definitely giving me some evil ideas for the future xD Just can't let the hubby see this >.> He's pretty good with me wanting more... as long as we have a larger place than our tiny apartment when this comes to fruition.


----------



## jadeangel (Jan 7, 2009)

HowlsOfAngels said:


> I just joined GM, though I'm not yet comfortable enough with the communtiy to post (silly, I know).


Oops... forgot to quote this in my last post. It's not silly at all. I joined a while ago and am still hesitant to post there myself. I like here better, since it's fewer people xD Though I do go to GM to double check posts and see about something if I can't find it on here.


----------



## HowlsOfAngels (Apr 9, 2011)

Glad to know I'm not the only one. The most I do is flip through their hammock and cage threads, I never knew there were so many different types of hammocks, and they're all so pretty. 

Plus, all the other forums they have are useful. I posted about my cat birthing on the 2nd, we had some complications, but 3/5 is better than nothin' (#4 got stuck and #5 came out 20 minites after placenta). The pregnancy was not known until the last week and was not planned.

Link: http://www.goosemoose.com/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,118/forum,cat/topic,4088138.0

Ignore all typos; it was 2:30 a.m. When the first little squirmer started mewling (which due to the influence of Faniction, greatly confused me for a few minutes longer than normal). Lol


----------



## HowlsOfAngels (Apr 9, 2011)

Hmm... I don't often see Scatter Guards being used with CN/FN cages, Bass pans seem to be more popular. Is there any reason as to why the scatter guards aren't as widely used?


----------



## jadeangel (Jan 7, 2009)

scatter guard? this is the first I've heard of this xD

Oh, and I ended up showing my hubby the quad and he wants to do a double, side by side instead of going up. I had to laugh xD Though depending on where we move, will depend on if we go tall or if we go wide xD Right now in our tiny apartment, we're sticking with just a single


----------



## HowlsOfAngels (Apr 9, 2011)

Awesome.  

Here's a link to the Scatter Guard: http://www.ferret.com/item/ferret-nation-scatter-guard/650415/ 
They clip onto the original pans, they're made for the FN, but I think they fit CNs as well.


----------



## jadeangel (Jan 7, 2009)

WHY HAVE I NOT HEARD OF THESE! 

;D I'm sitting here rolling right now, because that looks very similar to what I made out of pieces of gutter siding to go around the bottom of my cage... but looks so much better! I just showed it to my hubby and as soon as pay day gets here I think we'll be ordering one

Edit: seriously... that's basically what I was going to make out of coroplast to fit in the bottom pans but here the work is done for me >.> and I've been lazy about calling sign places since the siding is working for now


----------



## HowlsOfAngels (Apr 9, 2011)

Lol Well, I hope they work for you and your ratties.


----------



## wheeljack (Mar 17, 2011)

BayouBird said:


> WHY HAVE I NOT HEARD OF THESE!
> 
> ;D I'm sitting here rolling right now, because that looks very similar to what I made out of pieces of gutter siding to go around the bottom of my cage... but looks so much better! I just showed it to my hubby and as soon as pay day gets here I think we'll be ordering one
> 
> Edit: seriously... that's basically what I was going to make out of coroplast to fit in the bottom pans but here the work is done for me >.> and I've been lazy about calling sign places since the siding is working for now


There are a few discussions on those scatter guards over on GM, you just have to search for them.
They seem to be generating quite a few complaints they are thin, wobbly and rust very easily.
Bass pans are more popular because they last much longer.


----------



## HowlsOfAngels (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh, I thought they were some kind of thick plastic clip-ons, like the ones you'd find for bird cages. That sucks that their quality is so poor.


----------



## jadeangel (Jan 7, 2009)

definitely sadness... but it proves I should go lurk more on GM >.>

I think the consensus is that we're going to wait and get a bass pan and then spray with rustoleum. Since the gutter siding is working, we'll make it work a little longer to get the pan in and then painted and cured.


----------

